# Flexon glasses frames suck



## Jaszek (Feb 2, 2009)

I broke my second pair, I think it's a sign from god, he wants me to get contact lenses lol. That was my 6th glasses frame in the last 8 years.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 3, 2009)

I got contacts back in 2002 for the first time.  I could kick myself for not trying contacts 20 years ago.

Big plus of contacts, I can wear $10 sunglasses!!!!  :lmao:

I thought I could never stick something in my eye, something that most people also say.  Most people with contacts will say, you get use to it and it's easy.  So now I will say, you get use to it and it is easy :mrgreen:.  I can't believe I had not tried contacts a long time ago.  It's the best thing I have ever done my entire life.  No more reflections and glare, no more expensive or goofy looking sunglasses.  No more worrying about glasses breaking.

I have the same pair of glasses for at night that I've had since back then in 2002.  They are in brand new condition and I only have them on for 15 minutes in the morning before I put my contacts in and about an hour or 2 at night before bed.  

The most difficult part of starting to wear contacts for me was remembering to grab my safety glasses at work when I went out on the plant floor.  It took about 6 months of the safety coordinator guy seeing me and walking past me pointing at his eyes to remind me making it necessary for me to turn around back to my office for my safety glasses.  I just wasn't use to needing to put glasses on to go out on the plant floor.

I wore glasses from 3rd grade until I was 30 in 2002.  I notice I am VERY protective of my eyes in situations such as walking in the woods with tree branches or even just mowing underneath my apple trees.  My eyes still feel very vulnerable when out and about because I had glasses in front of them for a good 20+ years.

Best thing I ever did, getting contacts.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 3, 2009)

I had many Flexon frames for many years, and the only time one broke was when I decided to test just how flexible they were.  Pro-tip: don't try and touch the lenses together.  Besides that, those things were indestructible!

A for contacts, yeah.  They're better than glasses...though after getting Lasik, I don't know how I put up with either!


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea Im probably getting contacts now. Have to wait until April 8th since my eye doctor takes patients once a year :/. Would you recommend any good ones?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, the last ones I used were Acuvue 2 lenses, very comfortable 2 week disposable ones (though I wore them much longer than that).  I tried some of the night and day ones you leave in for a month straight, but they were awful


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 3, 2009)

I've also used Acuvue 2 and though they are rated at two weeks...I used them for a lot longer as well.  

My wife has daily disposables and she likes them a lot better because you don't have to worry about cleaning or even storing them...just toss them before you go to bed.  They can be expensive if you use them everyday though.

I'd love to get Lasik but I'm certain that I'm not eligible.  I am saving up to get it for my wife though.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 3, 2009)

Acuvue 2 Toric or Torix or Torx or whatever for me.  I have astigmatism.  Also 2 week disposables.  I buy 6 pair and the last me all year.  I'm using the last pair out of 6 that I bought December 2007.  I put them in at 5 am and take them out about 9 pm to do some forum surfing on the net for an hour or so.

Doctor tells me every year that I am the perfect candidate for Lasik.  My perscription hasn't changed since 1990 when I graduated high school.  I  just don't trust it, nor do I have the funds anyways.  My luck, I would be the 1% that would go blind from it.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 3, 2009)

Can you guys tell me the prices that you get your contacts at? And what's so special about the Lasik contacts? don't feel like searching the web


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> Would you recommend any good ones?



I used to wear Ciba O2 Optics, I liked them a lot.  After my most recent trip to the eye doctor, they put me on Acuvue Oasys.  They're suspossed to be better for long term wear (sleeping with them in) - so far (a couple months) I like them a lot too.  A little dryer in the mornings, but not too bad.

The Acuvue Oasys are rated for a month if you remove them at night, 2 weeks if you keep them in all the time.


----------

